# UAE employment visa



## fami

hey guys
i do need your help in a case, i went to abu dhabi uae on tourist visa and then got offer letter for company and applied for employment visa process, after some days company told me that i must exit UAE to proceed visa process.
can you please guide me that when should it be done or how many days it takes.
actually their was another thing, HR didnt asked for attested documents as i told him that the documents are not attested..
now i am worried about situation, can you please guide me that my visa will be issued by company or their should be some problem
thanks


----------



## BedouGirl

What sort of job is it? There are some visa categories that do not require attested certificates. Do you have a written offer on letterhead? Did you get a visa on arrival or was it issued by another company?


----------



## fami

BedouGirl said:


> What sort of job is it? There are some visa categories that do not require attested certificates. Do you have a written offer on letterhead? Did you get a visa on arrival or was it issued by another company?


its designation for sales coordinator, i do have written offer on letterhead, employment visa is not issued yet as they said i have to exit from uae to proceed my visa process. and its still under process


----------



## jackie606

Hi 
I think what bedou girl was referring to was the visa you got when you arrived in the UAE. was this granted to you as a visit visa at the airport? 

If so, when your work visa is available, you will have to leave the UAE, either through the airport before the visit visa runs out and go somewhere for a weekend... oman or somewhere, and when you arrive back, the new work visa in your passport will get activated at immigration. 

Alternatively you can drive to Oman as there is a passport control at the road border. I know some people who have driven there and literally turned round and driven back, I am a bit more cautious and would go to Oman for the weekend for example, that should trigger all the events you need. 

As far as attestation is concerned your employer should tell you whether the documents need to be attested, and there are companies in the UAE who can arrange this for you. Depending on how big the company is that you work for they may have there own way of helping you do this.... I doubt your qualifications need to go back to your home country, but over the last few years due to some scams sometimes they do insist on this dependent on the qualification and if it is necessary in the first place
Good Luck


----------



## BedouGirl

Jackie, OP is from Pakistan and would only be able to go home or to Kish unless they can get a visit visa for one of the nearby countries. In fact, the visa process cannot begin until they exit otherwise the application will be rejected. If you come in on a visa on arrival, that can be converted on payment of a fee.


----------



## jackie606

ah yes missed the flag on nationality, then yes you are right


----------



## fami

BedouGirl said:


> Jackie, OP is from Pakistan and would only be able to go home or to Kish unless they can get a visit visa for one of the nearby countries. In fact, the visa process cannot begin until they exit otherwise the application will be rejected. If you come in on a visa on arrival, that can be converted on payment of a fee.


hey i got an email from my company and hey said my visa has been submitted, i dnt exactly know that what does this mean. whre my visa is submitted.


----------



## chef_ej

*need help*



fami said:


> hey i got an email from my company and hey said my visa has been submitted, i dnt exactly know that what does this mean. whre my visa is submitted.


i have a question.. im new here in dubai and i have an employer that dont give me a day off and did not pay me for my overtime.. he let me work 13 hrs a day and 7 days a week.. he hired me since dec. 24 and from that date he let me come to his restaurant even it was still close. he let me to start working in that shope. but he didn't give me salary for that month and until feb 4 came it is the soft opening of the shop. and from dec. till feb. 27 this year. he didn't gave us salary.. all we receive is just the weekly tips. still not enough for all of our personal expenses..

i made a complain already to the ministry of labour 2 days ago.. they are calling my boss but he is not answering the labour office instead he keep on calling me and threatening me that he will ban me..

question is, is it possible for me to find a good job here in dubai after my problem with my old company and is it okey for me not to go work after i submitted the complain?? 

Thank you very much!!

EJ


----------



## Midlifer

Employment visa and military service. I am completing one of the 2 dozen forms this school sent me (I'm a teacher) and there's a box for military service. I spent 20 years int the US Navy as an SWO and I am wondering if I disclose it it may affect my ability to secure said visa. I've been denied a couple of visas before in Latin America and south Africa (the region, not the country) and can only think the cause was the disclosure of my service. Should I leave blank or perhaps put a different rate in the box?

Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## nikhilbhanuprakash

Hello guys,

I am student from UK and planning go to dubai for work. I was told that we need sponsored visit visa to attend interview's and apply for jobs in Dubai. As i don't have any one who can sponsor my visa I am thinking of apply through Emirates website and visit dubai on tourist visa a apply and attend interview's.

Thanks in advance


----------



## antonyvkj

That's very good idea. My friend did the same.


----------



## Zandy

*Tourist Visa on Processed be Cancelled*

I'm currently on Tourist Visa on my second month and I signed a on Offer letter in one of the company and they are currently processing my visa. But I need to ban 2,000 AED and pay for my exits. And I don't have enough financials to answer for said expenses. Will there be ways that they could still cancel the processing of my visa.. And will I will be banned...? if yes how many months..?

If I am able to secure a job in free zone will I will be able to go back here still for work.

Please I need your out most response and badly needed your insights.


Thank you very much.


----------



## NonStopLeo

*If you have a offer letter from company and they have committed to process your visa, then no issue, you go bakc to pakistan for exit. they will send you the employment visa. Documents are not necessary in some cases like free zone visa etc. *


----------



## holliebob

Hi I have a teaching job in UAE. The school have said they will sort my visa out for me. They are asking for a lot of information though. Can anyone tell me what kind of information is needed for a work visa?


----------



## jhaymadamba

*visa process cancellation*

how to cancel the process of visa?,my company before called me and they want me to work in their company,but my new employer already forwarded my documents in ministry of labor...please help me how to cancel it,,


----------

